
Saudis Back Travis Kalanick’s New Startup - kupatrupa
https://www.wsj.com/articles/saudis-back-travis-kalanicks-new-startup-11573122604?mod=rsswn
======
exogeny
Makes sense. Why get the blood money via proxy through Softbank when you can
simply get the blood money straight from the source?

~~~
ChainOfFools
perceived Japanese politics-neutral stalking horse I intermediary allows you
to get Trump endorsement [0] while superficially obfuscating ties to Saudi
money.

[0]
[https://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2018/06/28/masa_son_...](https://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2018/06/28/masa_son_im_voluntarily_investing_50_billion_in_us_because_im_impressed_by_trumps_passion_energy.html)

~~~
Ill_ban_myself
Who let their Markov chain in here?

------
nradov
This could actually be a viable business if they don't overextend themselves.
However I question whether operating their own restaurants within the kitchens
really makes sense long term. If they're doing it to test out the concept
that's fine, but longer term it places them in direct competition with their
prospective virtual restaurant customers (tenants).

------
nodesocket
Can somebody explain what a cloud kitchen is? What a terrible use of the
already overloaded cloud.

~~~
siddarthd2919
Delivery only restaurant space. They provide the Kitchen and associated
accessories, You (The chef) cook and use delivery platforms to make money. It
could work, real estate costs are huge for restaurants.

~~~
rwmurrayVT
I don't think it includes anything to actually.. cook with like a stove.

~~~
siddarthd2919
I didnt see stove on their website but it has listed these things :

Three Compartment Sink, Hand Wash Sink, Shared Dry, Cold & Frozen Storage,
Commercial Exhaust Hood, Stainless Steel Work Benches, Commercial
Refrigeration.

